# How much Metamucil should I take?



## Molly17 (Oct 28, 2010)

I followed the directions on the Metamucil container last night (1 tablespoon with 8 ounces of water) and I feel it may have been too much. I have had diarrhea all day today along with cramping. How much should I begin using at first? I used to powder form of Metamucil. Are the capsules supposed to better?Thanks for any help!Molly


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well... some folks find that fiber supplements don't really help Diarrhea all that much. (Others do find it helps but for many it doesn't)But.... If you are using it because you tend towards constipation... try halving the dose once your diarrhea clears up. See if that is better for ya.We are all different so it may take us awhile to finely tune remedies to our own particular needs.Hope you feel better!


----------



## MikeK (Oct 11, 2010)

You sure it says 1 tablespoon for 8 ounces of water? I was taking a generic brand so the measurements might be slightly different but the first time I took it I made the mistake of thinking it said tablespoon when in reality it said teaspoon, so to counter it I just ended up drinking almost 2 quarts of water then and there. There was a little bit of cramping but it didn't change my stool at all. After that I was taking a teaspoon for 8 ounces every morning for about a week and it really wasn't helping my C at all so I stopped taking it. I will probably go back and experiment with the amount a bit more but I'm going to wait a few more days so thanksgiving doesn't interfere with the results.


----------

